
Self-Inflicted Medical Misery - 1PlayerOne
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/24/opinion/republican-states-health-care.html#commentsContainer
======
1PlayerOne
Why are these doctors delaying the inevitable? Let them die in sweet ignorance
and righteous anger.

